# Henckel twin pro s knives counterfeit or not?



## ilovemywife (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello,

I'm purchasing a present for my wife and I gotta tell you all the truth, it has taken me a couple of days worth of research on these kitchen tools. They must really make a big difference . Anyway, the ones she wants are the Henckel twin pro s. I've found some on ebay that actually say they are shipped directly from Germany and has the twin men seal on them, but in the ebay picture the stamp on the blade is black, and after cross referencing the model number, everywhere else the stamp on the blade is red.

What is the difference between the black and red stamp?

Description = The ebay titles says henckles TWIN pro s, but in the actual description it says:
[h1]*ZWILLING J.A. HENCKELS
PROFESSIONAL "S"
9 PIECE KNIFE SET with BLOCK
Item #35650-000*[/h1]
Also my wife already has one of these knives and it has the black stamp. I'm guessing one of them is counterfeit.

Please advise,

Johnny


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Color is one of the few things forgers do right, and a lot of legitimate sellers who I know are getting genuine stock are posting pictures of block sets in which the knives are stamped with black ink. But one never knows. People get up to all sorts of mischief.

If you want truly expert advice o whether or not forgeries are appearing in the e-bay marketplace, call Henckels customer service. Customer service, by the way, is something Henckels does supremely well.

Speaking not _ex-cathedra_ as an "expert," but as a husband and consumer: It's not worth the anxiety. Buy from a trusted source, like Chef's Knives To Go, Cutlery and More, or Bed Bath and Beyond -- to name a few favorites.

Good luck,

BDL


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Are you comparing apples to oranges? Henckel's has several "Twin" lines, a Pro-S line, and a Twin Pro-S line. Internet sellers may just use a generic picture for several lines. The Pro-S knives (which I have and love) have a black stamp. I _think_ the Twin Pro-S line has a red stamp, from the pictures I've seen.


----------



## ilovemywife (Nov 26, 2010)

Tyvm, I'll call support 

I'm not comparing apples to oranges. My title says henckel twin pro s. Maybe I'm misunderstanding you?


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe.  How do you know that the Ebay seller really knows what line he is actually selling, given Henckel's inability to create distinctive names and given his title says one thing and the description something else?  Or whether he posted a picture of Twin Pro-S vs Pro-S because it was the only picture he had or he didn't understand the difference?   It seems more likely that he isn't clear about whether he's selling apples or oranges rather than counterfeit products.  I would follow BDL's advice and stick with a known seller with a reasonable return policy if you're not happy.  My previous post was meant to be helpful, sorry if it angered you.


----------



## ilovemywife (Nov 26, 2010)

KCZ, I didn't mean to give off the anger vibe, I'm not upset at all and I appreciate your help. Thanks guys.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Henckels makes three types of knives in three (sort of) places.  "Twins" (aka Zwillings) are made in Germany, Miyabi are made in Japan and "International" (the economy line) are made "internationally" in a lot of other places -- mostly Spain and/or Portugal, IIRC.   

The Professional S line is Zwillings only.  I believe KCZ is mistaken, and that no matter how various retailers may describe them, there is no distinction between Pro S and "Twins Pro S." 

BDL


----------



## christopherr (Jul 16, 2014)

There is no difference between the black and red stamp. Period. And TWIN Pro S is the same as Pro S. The words TWIN and ZWILLING are synonymous.


----------



## christopherr (Jul 16, 2014)

Zwilling - premium line. made in  Germany &Spain

Miyabi ( 500 yr old company, acquired in 2008)- Japan

JA International-(registered in 1895) value brand made in Asia & Spain


----------



## christopherr (Jul 16, 2014)

There is no difference between TWIN and ZWILLING. They are interchangeable.


----------

